# Re-liquifeying honey



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

This is going to sound pretty dumb, but I have a couple of buckets of last year's (2006) honey in 5-gallon buckets. It granulated with large, coarse grains, with about 10% of the honey still liquid on the top.

I warmed it to reliquifey and put it in jars. It didnt' last but two weeks and it re-granulated. I warmed those jars in the same honey warmer, and that honey just will not stay liquid. I've tried to creme some of it, but the crystals are large, coarse like sand, and...well, gross.

Any ideas on how to get it liquid and stay liquid?

These buckets came from a friend who traded me the honey for some equipment.

Grant
Jackson, MO http://www.25hives.homestead.com


----------



## xC0000005 (Nov 17, 2004)

I had the same problem with some fireweed honey. Got it warm (108), kept it there for two days, finally stopped it from immediately recrystalizing.


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

Once you get it liquid, keep it in the freezer, that will stop it. It will start again once you take it out.

Rick


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

I have cotton honey that will crystalize quick. I take a small amount and run it in a food processor to chop the crystals to a real fine consistancy then use it for the starter for creamed honey. The rest I keep in the hot box has posted in an earlier post. A word of caution. Be careful the honey on top that is not crystalized may be a higher moisture content and be prone to ferment


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Warm the honey to 150 degrees. That aught to keep it from crystalizing again for quite a while. Or you could just put it in smaller containers and liquify them as needed.


----------



## RAlex (Aug 18, 2001)

Grant ....When I extract I put the honey in 3 1/2 gallon pails if I am going to bottle it. when it has settled I skim off the top and bottle it in glass bottles. If I am going to sell the pails I use 5 gallon pails. The 3 1/2 gallons pails fit nicely into the old upright freezer that I have a light ( 60/75 watt ) . Also in the spring if I want to sell some bottled honey the jars fit well on the shelves to recrystalze the honey. Using the 60 or 75 watt bulb let me keep the temperatures between 110 and 120 so it doesnt get too hot . I do have to keep track of it . I can recyrstalize a 3 1/2 gallon pail in about 12 hours. I get the 3 1/2 gallon pails free from stores that makes donuts and have to clean them before using them,but the price is right ...Rick


----------

